# Magnetic Hitch-up Helpers



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Has anyone ever used these?

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...63&src=SRQB

I picked up a pair at Camping World over the weekend, and they worked like a charm. I hitched up by myself, and it was right on the money the very first time! I couldn't believe how well they worked!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I've thought about getting these but was worried that I was just picking up another bottle of snake oil. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Just noticed Harbor Freight has a set for $7.50 on sale. Probably not the same quality, but worth a look if you have a HF near you.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/disp...temnumber=95684

Happy Campin'


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I picked up a set last year at one of the outdoor shows and love them. They are the poor mans back-up camera and work great for me.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I got a set last week at camping world...work great. Sure saves a lot of aggrivation.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I also have a set of these fiberglass back-up tools. I love them dearly.
*
Here's a hint:* since you have to put one of these magnetic sticks unto the trailer ball, and if your trailer ball is at all like mine, it's greasy/dirty. Well that greasy/dirty then transfers to the magnetic base of your sticks, making it yucky and a pain in the patooey to clean. So, I just purchased a stack of cheap Post-It notes, large enough to fit between the trailer ball and the magnetic base. Presto, no grease transfers between the two. Then I just discard the greasy/dirty Post-It note when I'm done. I have a storage box in my OB's pass-through where I keep all my hitch-'em-up stuff, and that's were I keep my Post-It notes as well.

_To coin a phrase, "no muss, no fuss."_


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I bought the set from Harbor Freight about a year ago and they work perfectly. It takes a little getting used to and like all things, the more you do it the better you get. I am heading out in a few minutes to pick up my trailer and will set the hitch by myself. These little babies have really helped save time and aggravation.

Reverie


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Great idea. Ill add it to my CW order when i become a member here soon.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I bought the same ones and they work great....just use caution on windy days, mine blew over.


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Read this post this morning, so I ran on down to Harbor Freight and picked up their alignment kit.(saved the shipping and handling) I have been wanting one for about a year, the DW's not so good at helping me back up.







So I'll probably use these everytime I hook up. Man I could have gotten into a lot of trouble at Harbor Freight, they have way to much cool stuff that I want.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

Made my own. get two round magnets, two tennis balls and two fiberglass rods that you put out for finding curbs or drive ways in the snow. really easy to make although you have to be careful drilling into fiberglass. I would send pictures but I don't have a camera right now do to cats knocking it into water. a lot cheaper make one.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Great idea. Ill add it to my CW order when i become a member here soon.


You're not a member YET?!?!









Be careful, it is EXPENSIVE!!!








(Of course I am closer than you.... way too tempting.....







)


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

TnFamily said:


> Read this post this morning, so I ran on down to Harbor Freight and picked up their alignment kit.(saved the shipping and handling) I have been wanting one for about a year, the DW's not so good at helping me back up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear you! Harbor Freight is such a great place! By the way, I found a 1/2 inch 250 lbs torque wrench on their website last week for $9.99. It was like $16.00 after shipping,. but that's still a great price!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I have the same pair. Works well with the Hensley as long as you align the angle of the hitch with the angle of the truck.


----------



## weroutbackers (May 26, 2007)

Yup. I have them and love them (so does the DW so she can show up when it's time to go).

Here is another tip for any of these type of line-up devices; use your rearview mirror (it's in the center of the tv) and will line up better. If you turn your head to the inside, you usually aren't in the middle of the vehicle (unless you have a really long neck







)

Sticky notes..... Great idea!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

COOL guys!! I think DH NEEDS these!! I'm always 'guiding him back' either for the TT or the ET (equipment trailer) they would work on both!! I love it!!
Ember


----------

